# My pellet gun is broken



## chinese_.177 (Jul 17, 2006)

My chines breack action .177 cal. is broke and i dont know how. I can crack the barrel to load it but it wont lock into position, so when it is in firing positon i can pull the trigger and nothing happens. Can any body help?


----------



## frank123 (Jul 16, 2006)

You know what, my winchester 1000x will break, but wont lock when i try and bring the barrel up as well. Interesting, I am looking into buying a new gun though, but if someone can save us the money please help.


----------



## chinese_.177 (Jul 17, 2006)

my Pellet rifle will lock into firing position, but when you crack it , ( I think) the trigger doesn't hold the spring so when it is in firing position, the trigger just pulls and nothing hppens


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

if their like my shadow 1000 it is probably the spring is broken in two heres how to fix it take a washer the same size as the spring drill i out so the hole is the same size to put it in between the two springs and it will work good as new :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## johndeere1650 (Dec 21, 2006)

i had a chinease gun to and it would do that once and a while just spray the crap out of it with an oil that doesnot eat rubber


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Overlubricating will do more harm than good. The easiest thing for you to do would be to buy a new air rifle. The second-easiest thing would be to have a new spring put in. You can usually find them online pretty easily.


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats wht you get with chinese guns


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't get it, why does everyone seem to use pellet guns? Why not hunt rabbits and squirrels with a .22 rifle? I can use my grandpas singleshot ranger .22 from 50+ years ago and can take any squirrel in the woods out with it and never have issues with it breaking. The only reason I ever got a pellet gun was to shoot the rabbits in my yard in town... then I got in trouble with the cops and haven't seen a use for the thing since then.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

For some it's the challenge, for others it's the law, and for most of us it's just something different. I personally use one because it's harder to take small game with it than with a .22, and through the extra effort, I earn the life of the animal, rather than simply taking it away.

Not that I don't or won't use a .22, I love my Henry lever, but sometimes it just feels too simple, too easy. That's when I'll pick up my Gamo.

See, I have a few air rifles, and two .22's (soon to be three, the next chance I get), and I'll use whatever feels right that day.

(It's perfectly legal where I live in Georgia to use air rifles for any kind of small game or pests, and they work really well on rats and squirrels.)

I _have_ gotten in trouble with the cops involving my air rifle, but that was because someone called it in saying "there's somebody with a rifle walking around down the street from my house!". The one in that little incident was a Benjamin 392 in .22, and it looks like an older-style rifle, I guess.

:sniper:


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

The reason we use pellet guns is its a good chalenge when you go out with a 22 boom you got one big deal you get one with a pellet gun its more exciteing


----------

